# Impressive model railroad video



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

This video was posted on the MRH websight and I thought that I would post it here for those who have not seen it, as I thought it was really great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNRbocWYA5M


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*FABULOUS !!! INCREDIBLE !!! SPECTACULAR !!!*

What a fun/creative look at the world in a new way. Some really funny "boys will be boys" scenes in there ... pushing bull into the China shop; cow tipping, peeing in public ...

One of the YouTube commenters pointed out the DeLorean Time Machine Car at 0:56 ... clever.

Thanks for sharing ... this made my day!

TJ


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That is one heck of a video. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Love it. My favorite is the kid playing in the cop car, and depanting the mugger. Love the referance to the Time machine now only do you see the time machine but there is a truck with a sign for Brown Flux Capacitors (as in Doc Brown). It is good to see some creative work like this. I was beginning to think that the kid's watch breaking was going to leave the people frozen but releasing the trains which would explain how a model railraod works.

Massey


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

*You got to see this video.....*

This was sent to me by one of our Club members....

Very kool video, really would like to say that THAT was MY layout... really nice.

Check it out, lots of Sponsor plugs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNRbocWYA5M


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Undescribable...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool combination of modelling and computer graphics.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes very cool, but the people in that world ... don't ... have ... eyes ...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

I merged two near-identical threads into one ... they were both referencing the same animated video.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic! Great animation! And the storyline is SUPERPB!!! Completely different. :thumbsup::thumbsup::appl:

Routerman


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Loved it!......I normally don't dig animation stuff, but that was incredible!!
Bob


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh that was nice.

Pookybear


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you seen some of the other AICP videos which is apparently from what the other videos have some what hinted at is an ad or commercial show for all of the upcoming commercials on TV that I guess are reviewed or rated. My favorites a long with this one is the Kinetic Type and the 07' reel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGCK67NqQZA

I am constantly amazed at what a person can do with the power of CG and would like to know just how they manage it all, 3dsmax no doubt.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I merged two near-identical threads into one ... they were both referencing the same animated video.
> 
> ...


Thanks, didnt see the other thread.... Just didnt want anyone to miss this one! Was really kool!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this one - Wow - makes me want to upgrade my camera.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That was a great video. Talk about fun with animation!


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Speechless!! Very well done video with a great storyline...short but sweet!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

thats one of the coolest videos I've ever seen.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See this thread, here, where one of the film's creative minds comments on some behind-the-scene details of the film's production ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12726

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Whoever made that video was deep into media work. He also references the Olympic games medals with the bronze,silver and gold signs. lots of subliminal items there. Pete


----------

